# Need advise !



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I have been using an 8wt. for all of my fly fishing in the sound. Have the opportunity to purchase a new 6 wt. TFO Clouser with fighting butt at a great price. Need some help/opinions -- is a6wt. adequate for specks,spanish, etc. ?


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

I would say that it is more than adequate but you should take the advise of Tha Fish (on this forum) on the subject of fly fishing equipment sizing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

A 6WT would be absolutely fine for both specks & Spanish bro, & the fighting butt is always a plus, in my book at least!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

6WT is fine for everything up to mid sized reds and even Jacks. Learning to use the butt section of the fly rod to fight a fish is key to landing big fish on fly gear. I fish dock lights with a 3WT regularly.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thafish I am 5'8 should I use a floating line or a sink tip?


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Go with a floater, it work more areas where as the sink tip will not be very good for shallow flats on reds and trout and gurglers etc.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

^^What he said.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

expect problems casting with anything smaller than a 6wt ....unless your in a 

wind protected area....any wind can hamper your casting distance. I also use 

3wt for trout and reds in the bayou under the lights, but wouldnt take it out into 

the sound and start blind casting. For me, the 7 wt seems to be a good all 

around rod for most inshore opportunities around here. It can be used on a windy 

day, but wont be overkill under the lights. jmo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone's advise sounds spot on!!! Heck I use a 7-9 on an 8 wt rod and catch bream on it too....that's just cause I don't have a decent smaller set up!!!! Not much fight on smaller fish but hey, as long as you boat em!!!


----------

